# Lyft



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey everyone.

I dunno if its the right place to post but as it was sayig lyft and uber forums.

I am lyft driver. And im getting 7 seats suv.

For those who works as lyft plus driver would you please give your feedback? Is it worth it to get 7 seats car with 4.0 or even 5.7 L 

Do you get lyft plus requests on daily basis ?

Have your income improved after you started as lyft plus?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Buy the cheapest car possible for Lift Plus that's 2011 or newer if you want to get the most return on your investment.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

2011 or newer? Why not 2007 ?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Zass said:


> 2011 or newer? Why not 2007 ?


Because of the bonus. Bonus alone more than pays my car payment. Every week I average 200 in bonus alone. Do early morning airport runs and as much airport runs as you can do throughout day.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

My experience with plus is that the weekend to/from bars is when you will get most of those rides. Be ready for pings way out when there's few plus cars out there. You will get some rides from 1-2 people who don't want to cram into a prius as well.

Also consider if you are financing a vehicle for this, don't count on getting the power driver bonus for the life of the loan if you go 2011 or newer. Lyft can very easily change the terms at any time as they have in the past. So be ready not to rely on it.
Who knows, by this time next year it could be 2012 or 2013. Lyft, like politicians WILL eventually burn you.

For me, plus rides were good when the fare was 1.70/mile 6 mos.
ago. Now plus rates are equal to what regular was. If you go SUV find one with good mpg. The big American V8's won't do it.


----------



## traymac1234 (May 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Because of the bonus. Bonus alone more than pays my car payment. Every week I average 200 in bonus alone. Do early morning airport runs and as much airport runs as you can do throughout day.


Is the power driver bonus just a return of the Lyft fees that they normally take out?


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

traymac1234 said:


> Is the power driver bonus just a return of the Lyft fees that they normally take out?


Pretty much, in most markets it's now based on a certain quantity of rides completed. If you hit one level you get 10% back if you hit the second level you get 20%. I'm guessing those who are signed on at 25% end up getting 5% taken out even at the top level. If too many drivers start making these bonuses you can count on them adding a couple more hoops/restrictions to thin the herd again.

All of the bonuses are also based on 90% acceptance rate too, so be ready to give a lot of crap rides.....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SacTownDood said:


> Pretty much, in most markets it's now based on a certain quantity of rides completed. If you hit one level you get 10% back if you hit the second level you get 20%. I'm guessing those who are signed on at 25% end up getting 5% taken out even at the top level. If too many drivers start making these bonuses you can count on them adding a couple more hoops/restrictions to thin the herd again.
> 
> All of the bonuses are also based on 90% acceptance rate too, so be ready to give a lot of crap rides.....


True. And Sunday or after 11pm when most drives go home I see requests from far away cities which if I don't accept could affect my acceptance rate. So normally I would go offline the moment I see less drivers on road.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I get large tips almost every ride, I should mention it's due to the Black Mercedes-Benz I pick them up in. The nicer the car you drive, the better your chances of large tips. I can guarantee the people that drive those ugly and cheap Prius's, don't get tips very often.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Those big tips will go a long way towards $300 brake pads and $700 alternators. Double double tips will cover the 93 octane you have to run and the accelerated depreciation on a Benz, but to each his own....Might be good for oober select or Lyfts upgraded car thing when they start it.

Let the derail begin!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Zass said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am lyft driver. And im getting 7 seats suv.
> 
> For those who works as lyft plus driver would you please give your feedback? Is it worth it to get 7 seats car with 4.0 or even 5.7 L


If you get an SUV, you could put on a trailer hitch and make a lot of money taking people and their boat to a Lake for fishing or fun!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Very little plus rides and I am part time in major city. Good luck, no way would I bank on plus rides as a majority ...fri,sat night sure that's it.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I tend to get a bunch of Plus requests on Friday and Saturday nights. Weekday Plus are very rare but I might catch one or two Monday-Thursday nights. Also there are some people who mistakenly request Plus (or maybe they wanted a bigger car) and it happens more often than not.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

SacTownDood said:


> Those big tips will go a long way towards $300 brake pads and $700 alternators. Double double tips will cover the 93 octane you have to run and the accelerated depreciation on a Benz, but to each his own....Might be good for oober select or Lyfts upgraded car thing when they start it.
> 
> Let the derail begin!


Awwwww, someones sound jealous.......
Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I tend to get a bunch of Plus requests on Friday and Saturday nights. Weekday Plus are very rare but I might catch one or two Monday-Thursday nights. Also there are some people who mistakenly request Plus (or maybe they wanted a bigger car) and it happens more often than not.


Oki so here is the thing. Armada 2007 will make me lose the power bonus and get the plus or 2011 and up sedan get the power bonus and avoid the plus.

Your opinion as plus driver would be helpfull


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If you're going to get a 6 seater sign it up with Uber for an UBER Xl only account that way you don't gotta mess with the regular rides . 
It will be hard to hit PDB on lyft as a plus driver IMHO .. Unless you're willing to drive far distances for rides , Lyft needs to add a proximity to their requests like Uber does if no driver is with in a certain amount of distance it will just say "no driver avialble try again later" 
When I take Lyft as a PAX I always notice the times on the Plus and sometimes it's crazy long upwards of 30minutes


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

The problem i cant work with uber at this time as my DL just 3 months old. And the time i drove on my intl they dont include it. 

So now im stuck with lyft only


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Really would depend on the market and how popular is Plus in the area. If I were to recommend any new driver to an unknown market I would say to get the cheapest fuel efficient car you can buy that qualifies for PDB.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

The PDB is the only reason I go for pretty much any ping. Lyft though doesn't give the min ride after 5 min like lyft does. So when a pax cancels and I am almost there it torques me.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah you gotta call them on far pick ups, I feel like most people won't cancel I'd they personally talk to you.

I would also reccomend the cheapest PDB eligible car you can get... I found 2012 Nissan Versa hatchbacks for around $5k here in Denver. Manual windows and no options but should get around 30mpg and have decent space for such a small car


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Daniel Harbin said:


> The PDB is the only reason I go for pretty much any ping. Lyft though doesn't give the min ride after 5 min like lyft does. So when a pax cancels and I am almost there it torques me.


I think you meant to say Uber doesn't give the cancel fees (in your area, but do in a lot of them) after 5 minutes but Lyft does.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Just go with whatever works best for making $$


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Matty I believe its 5 min after you arrive. I have had pax cancel and i think they were more than 5 min. When I driving Uber they had cancel fees which was good in the LV strip area.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Daniel Harbin said:


> Matty I believe its 5 min after you arrive. I have had pax cancel and i think they were more than 5 min. When I driving Uber they had cancel fees which was good in the LV strip area.


Here in Seattle if they cancel after 5 minutes (assuming you're within 5 minutes of ETA quoted to them) they're charged a cancel fee. Then after arrival, if you cancel you must wait 5 minutes (and call if Lyft) before you can cancel on them for no show and get $5 cancel fee. If they cancel after 5 minutes regardless if you have arrived or not they get charged unless not within the 5 minute ETA.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

How would you know if the passenger requested plus or regular?


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Zass said:


> How would you know if the passenger requested plus or regular?


It tells you on the request if its a plus call. The Lyft logo at the top of the screen will say Lyft Plus, also the accept button is blue.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

My accept button is not blue but the top left says LyftPlus.










Also note the pickup time/distance. Prepare to get a bunch of these requests.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

Oki so which one you prefer ?

2007 armada lose power drive bonus and gets plus

Or 2011 or newer car gain the power drive bonus and lose the plus?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Get the best car you can with great mileage.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Ya know you should put yourself into the passengers place in this endeavor. What kind of ride do you want to take and what will get you to rate the drier higher. It all boils down to your personal experience in the ride. So in choosing a car the ride and roominess are paramount. Im 6'4" and my seat is usually jacked all the way back. But I also like room when I am passenger so back seat room is important along with comfort. I chose a scion XB because of the roominess and gas mileage along with the idea it has a Camry drivetrain. It was a 2014 so will last a couple of years for the PDB.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So you really think it's fair for a PAX to rate a driver lower simply because they have a smaller car?
I have no words...


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

Get a toyota ? R u kidding me? Toyota? Lol im not dumb to waste my money on toyota


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lyft pays cancelation fee with me.uber that another story.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Zass said:


> Get a toyota ? R u kidding me? Toyota? Lol im not dumb to waste my money on toyota


Toyata one of the few cars that can handle rideshare.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Listen. You get whatever car you want to get. Obviously, you're not going to listen to seasoned vets here.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> So you really think it's fair for a PAX to rate a driver lower simply because they have a smaller car?
> I have no words...


Life aint fair CML, the sooner you realize this the better off you are. The key is to fix the odds in your favor like making the pax happy and content. If you go to a restaurant and the service isn't to your liking then you tend to be stingy with tips. So a happy pax is a generous pax, with ratings as well as tips.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daniel Harbin said:


> Life aint fair CML, the sooner you realize this the better off you are. So a happy pax is a generous pax, with ratings *as well as tips*.


I'm finding that LINE passengers are generous with rating highly, and are very nice, but their Tips Suck. But I guess that's to be expected from people who look for the cheapest conveyance available.


----------

